# It' true Winter is canceled.



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Grabbed it from another forum. lol


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

This kinda made me laugh!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Funny*

YUUUUUUP thats way things hav been this season:laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

ACHTUNG7 good weeks left Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's the rat going to say on the 2nd?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

The rat will say more winter to come!!!! But wait, we have not had any winter yet. So, my prediction will be. Feb, March, and April will be snowy. May, June, and July will be Springtime. August,Sept, and Oct will be summer time. November will be fall and December we start winter again. :whistling:  :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*dont feel bad guys , my neighbor went to the ford dealer last month and pulled the trigger on a '12 350 with an 8' western , counting on a cold snowy winter . he is an accountant by trade .*


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Nope, just postponed till next year.


----------

